# Do you know where...



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Where can I get some bolbitis fern and dwarf hair grass? I am fairly new to planted tank keeping. Do these need anything special to survive my newbie-ness? Thanks for any help and advice ya'll can give.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

this is from an email I just got the other day from Aquabotanic.com

*African Bolbitis fern LARGE! 8 to 12' tall, 10 to 15 leaves per plant. I will include some of my new invisible nylon thread free of charge to tie this gorgeous easy to grow water fern to wood or rock. Each bushy plant normally sells for 18 dollars each, but right now for members only the price is $12.00 Only 20 plants available, first come first serve. Order by phone.*

try them.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Alta Pm Niko on the bolbitus and I think that Crownman has some Dwaf Hairgrass. I have some but its been really slow growing in my high tech tank. Its starting to spread though so if you cant find any I will have a little in a month or so.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Jackson and Avi! Much appreciated.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Bolbotis is like Java fern, tie it to wood or rock and wait... it's kinda slow growing, but unless it gets black beard algae on it, you just leave it alone.

It took me forever to grow dwarf hairgrass and if you check the links in my sig below, you'll see I'm pretty serious! Others will have different experiences I'm sure, but I feel that you need to use ADA Aquasoil if you want to grow hairgrass (or HC for that matter.) Only two of my tanks use Aquasoil, but I'm growing hairgrass in a 12g nano cube with the stock dual florescent lighting (with freshwater bulbs of course.) I also grow HC there pretty well, in fact, it's trying to overtake the hairgrass. I brought some of both to the last meeting. 

Michael


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Alta,

How much Bolbitis are you looking for?


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am fairly new to planted aquariums and was looking at possible plants to try. This one caught my eye and I thought I might try it. Do you have some? I know you are coming to this area later this year. I don't know how much I need to give it a good try.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

How big is your aquarium? It looks like I'll be attending the Nov. meeting.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL!! Which one?!? I have 16 I think....Seriously, the one I would like to try it in is 58 gallons. I would very much appreciate a starter plant!


----------

